# Rediscovered Docs (compilation)

## rhill

i got bored waiting for my system to emerge tonight, so i went looking through the last 20 or so pages of this forum.  i found some great posts that have been lost to time and thought i'd share them here and hope someone finds them as useful as i have.  :Surprised: 

a few new old ones 03.15.05

update deeper than --deep

Testing Instruction Set

Editing /etc/issue and /etc/motd to get a cooler login.

Using Gentoo's Runlevels

new addition 01.31.05:

Firefox/Mozilla/Konqueror Searchbar for Gentoo Bugzilla

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - Portage utilities not in portage

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - Your all time favorite tips

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - The Non-Annoying Terminal Mini How-To & Fun with shopt

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - Reduce Eye Strain - Optimising X

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - really useful Xterm, Aterm and URXVT features

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - Email System For The Home Network - Version 2.1

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - HOWTO: Iptables for newbies. PART I: Getting Started

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - HOWTO: Iptables for newbies. PART II: Securing your Network

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - Tip: Need to unmerge a meta-package like gnome-base/gnome?

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - eprogress: track an ebuild's progress

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - [FAQ] Window Managers: A comparison

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - The Guide to aterm Spiffyness(tm)

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - HOWTO: Basic Perl, Python, Ruby, PHP, BASH, TCSH programming

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - Nvidia Driver AGP FastWrite and Side Band Addressing

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - HOWTO: Creating Patches for Ebuilds

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - Process info script for the fluxbox menu

mod edit: unstuck by request.

Gentoo Forums :: View topic - Checking for stale /etc filesLast edited by rhill on Wed Mar 16, 2005 10:06 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## pjp

Considering that there are over 30 pages in this forum, this will probably become unwieldy rather quickly.  Also, please only post suggestions for additions to the post.  Thanks.

(Split off the chat to a thread in Dustbin.)

----------

## robet

It would be a great idea to limit threads in Docs, Tricks and Tips to Guides only. Chat should be in a separate thread in a separate forum, perhaps created for that purpose. Not only do the forums get unwieldy, but the threads themselves get big and unavigable.

----------

## pjp

 *robet wrote:*   

> It would be a great idea to limit threads in Docs, Tricks and Tips to Guides only.

 I agree.  Its a difficult and time consuming task though.

----------

## GoofballJM1

This was one of my favorites when I was a newbie to sudo and gentoo:

[HOW TO] halt, reboot, shutdown as ordinary user

----------

## Korr.ban

Perhaps this should be formated in a Gentoo Manual like the FreeBSD manual rather than simply in a comilation format...

----------

## Trevoke

Yes, maybe.. Sorting the tips would be useful.

Like .. Command Line, Applications, Graphical, Hardware, Networking .. ?

----------

## cwest

Keeping the (unofficial) wiki updated with all these tips and howto's would IMO be the best way to organize it. Forums get unwieldy rather quickly when trying to organize howto's, tips and tricks (but are excellent sources of development of such howto's, and feedback on those).

Perhaps gentoo.org should have its own official wiki?

Edit:

(Unofficial) wiki @ http://gentoo-wiki.com/

----------

